# Schrittlänge / Grösse für 24er?



## NoSaint_CH (20. Dezember 2013)

Nach 20 kommt bekanntlich 24, nur: die Meisten Homepage der Läden (ob die Ahnung haben sei mal dahingestellt) geben 24 Zoll *ab 135cm* Körpergrösse. Das kann schlicht nicht sein, da der Kleine schon jetzt (mit knapp 120cm) mit dem 24er Beinn seines Bruders fahren kann. Der passt (mit knapp 130cm) jetzt perfekt aufs 24er und kann das bestimmt noch 1-2 Saison fahren, dann hoffe ich ein kleines 26er für Ihn zu bekommen. Das 24er soll somit vorerst bei ihm bleiben, zudem soll der Kleine jetzt auch mal ein neues Bike bekommen.

Bevor ich mich wuschelig suche nach einem Laden um ein 24er für den kleinen zu testen, mal die Frage in die Runde *wie gross die Kinder denn etwa sein müssten* (Schrittlänge wäre optimal) um ein
Kania Twenty four (small? large?) oder ein
Orbea 24 (Team) fahren zu können.

Beide Räder gefallen mir gut und sind (für meine Ansprüche) sehr ordentlich ausgestattet. Preise beim Kania sind zwar happig, dafür gäbe es auch noch 2x Kurbeln als Option und die  Kurbellänge gefällt mir mit 140mm besser (ist gleich wie beim Beinn 24) als die 152er vom Orbea. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer - und von der 114er Kubel vom kleinen 20er Beinn wird der Kleine sich sowieso umgewöhnen müssen (die Kurbel ist jetzt definitiv zu klein) 

Bin nach diversten Tests der Meinung, dass es beim 24er nicht unbedingt eine Federgabel für den Kleinen braucht, zumal er etwas zurückhaltender fährt als sein Bruder. Mehr als 8 Gänge sind, wenn man sich zwischen Alpen (trotz Bähnchentransport um danach runterbrettern) und Flachland bewegt, kein unnötiger Luxus, auch hier könnten beide Bikes punkten.

Die Frage ist halt ob, bzw. ab wann die Rahmengrössen passen könnten. Ob die Bikes im Moment lieferbar sind, ist nicht relevant, hab noch etwas Zeit und vor Frühing (evtl. Sommer) gibt's keine neuen Bikes.

Werde mir noch andere Bike ansehen (Cube 240, etwas gar schwer und 3x Kurbel unnötig), trotz guter Rahmengrösse kommt Specialized (XC 24) wegen der zu langen 160er Kurbel nicht in Frage. Und Islabike will ja bekanntlich gar nicht mehr liefern  - sonst hätt ich mir die Sache einfach gemacht und einfach noch ein 24er Beinn geordert .

Marc


----------



## Y_G (20. Dezember 2013)

Denke mal mit 130 cm sollte eine 24iger kein Problem sein, Isla gibt 57-58 cm Innenbeinlänge an. Die Angaben haben bei uns bisher (16"/20") gut gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (20. Dezember 2013)

Wie erwähnt: das kann nicht stimmen mit den 130cm Körpergrösse als Minimal-Voraussetzung. Der Grosse ist jetzt 128 und die Sattelstütze des Beinn 24 ist bereits gut 10cm (eher mehr) rausgezogen, brauche die Stütze nicht mal ganz reinzuschieben (geht nicht, wegen des Halters vom Rücklicht) und der Kleine kann mit dem Rad problemlos fahren. Ist nur beim Anhalten bisschen kippelig, weil er aufgrund der Mini-Rahmens des kleinen 20er Beinn auch beim 24er auf dem Sattel sitzen bleiben will - und das geht nicht immer gut. Beim 20er kann ich den Sattel nicht mehr viel rausziehen, sonst hält die Sattelstütze nicht mehr ordentlich .

Die Frage bleibt somit die wie gross die Kinder für die zwei oben erwähnten Räder sein müssen - die haben schliesslich unterschiedliche Rahmengrössen und dürften schon deswegen nicht auf die Isla-Tabelle passen.


----------



## Y_G (20. Dezember 2013)

Wie wir hier aber schon öfter festgestellt haben, ist eh die Innenbeinlänge das entscheidende Kriterium...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (20. Dezember 2013)

eben. Und das ist bei keinem der beiden erwähnten Hersteller angegeben - weshalb ich ja hier im Forum frage wo es Leute gibt welche das entweder wissen, gemessen oder aber ausgetestet haben


----------



## trolliver (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Marc,

zumindest Kania gibt ja auch die Überstandshöhe an. Daran könntest du dich auch orientieren. Mit eigenen Meßwerten kann ich nicht dienen, weil Philipp gerade erst auf's 20er umgestiegen ist. Er fährt allerdings so gut, daß ich den Sattel immer so einstelle wie für einen Erwachsenen, mit der Folge, daß er nur so eben mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden kommt. Das kannte er schon vom CNOC16 und will es auch so. Daher kann er die Räder auch schon mit weniger als der z.B. von Isla geforderten Innenbeinlänge fahren.

Wenn du sagst du hättest noch Zeit, so gilt das eventuell für Kania nicht, da deren Produktion für 2014 eigentlich schon jetzt ausverkauft ist, zumindest beim Hersteller und für die 20er. Einzelne Händler haben vielleicht noch etwas. Ob das beim 24er auch so aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht, doch es kann nicht schaden, da so früh wie möglich aufzuschlagen.

Wäre eigentlich ein doppelter Wechsel nicht denkbar? Der Große bekommt ein kleines 26er, der Kleine das Beinn24 vom Großen?

Und zu guter Letzt: wenn es nur an der zu kurzen Sattelstütze liegt, wäre die doch leicht und günstig auszutauschen, um das Beinn20 noch weiter fahren zu können. Wobei die Small-Variante natürlich dann zunehmend zu gedrängter Haltung aufgrund der geringen Rahmenlänge führt.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (20. Dezember 2013)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich ein kleines 26er für Ihn zu bekommen.


Leg Dir das am besten schon zurecht. Wer weiß, obs sowas dann noch gibt. Bei den meisten Herstellern läuft das Maß einfach aus. Kleine Frauen und größere Kinder sollen dann 27,5" (650B) fahren. Ich halts für Schwachsinn, der Markt scheint das aber so zu "regeln"... Kenne momentan nur einen Hersteller, der sich dem nicht beugen will.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. Dezember 2013)

Der Grosse ist jetzt genau 1.30 gross, das dürfte noch etwas dauern, bis der auf ein 26er passt - auch mit Rahmengrösse XS (soll so ab ca. 1.50 passen, wie mir diverse Quellen versicherten). Im Voraus mal rund 1'500 Euro für ein Occasions-Fully hinzulegen welche ich in paar Jahren vielleicht mal brauchen könnte (falls die Jungs da noch Spass am Biken haben), bekomme ich im Familienrat nicht durch. Meine Frau findet es schon völlig bekloppt, wenn man 300 Euro für ein neues Kinderfahrrad ausgibt - sie hat mit Biken nichts am Hut und findet Trailfahren ganz generell sowieso viel zu gefährlich. Abgesehen vom Budget: Interessant fänd ich das Propain (Yuma), aber fraglich ob das Teil sich als Tourenbike eignen würde (mit Aufbau als 24er und Räderwechsel bzw. neuem Dämpfer auf 26er sind es zwei Bikes in einem - was dann doch wieder überlegen lässt ob nicht doch vielleicht lohnen könnte ). Wenn wir mal Zeit haben, würd ich gerne meinen Grösseren mal so was testen lassen (insbesondere bergauf!) dann würde sich zeigen ob das Teil in beide Richtungen taugt oder eben nur zum runterfahren - was ganz klar nicht unseren Ansprüchen genügt.

27.5 bin ich kurz mal probegefahren (war so ein super-dupper-Carbon-High-Tech-Teil der 6000 Euro-Klase) - könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass mich das vom Hocker gehauen hat. Klar, die fetten 2.4er Reifen (ich hab 2.1er auf meinem Opium) dämpfen besser, das Gewicht (unter 10 Kilo voll gefedert) war echt nett und die Bremsen krass - hab fast einen Abflug über den Lenker gemacht - ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu meinen SLX-Bremsen, obwohl ich schon grössere Bremsscheiben drauf habe. Nur wegen bisschen grösserer Reifen zu wechseln seh ich nicht ein - wir fahren schliesslich keine Wettkämpfe und für Familientouren tun es die 26er noch lange, da liegt das Limit klar bei fehlendem Training und nicht am Material. Warte schon jetzt drauf, dass mal alle 26er fahren können, damit ich nicht so viele verschiedene Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen muss, da tu ich mir mit 27.5 keinen Gefallen.

Die erste Idee war ja, dass der Kleine das 24er Beinn übernehmen soll (ist ja auch nicht ganz günstig, rechnet sich aber, wenn zwei Kinder fahren können).  Wie erwähnt: Ilsabike will ja nicht liefern, da hätte mir das Craig 26 gefallen (das Teil ist toll - und mit Triggern statt Drehgriff lernen die Jungs auch mal "richtig" schalten), das hätte dann ziemlich gut gepasst mit einem Wechsel nächsten Sommer/Herbst. A propos Grössenangaben: der Grössere ist jetzt 1.30 gross - und die Sattelstütze bereits 12cm ausgezogen. Logisch kommt man so nicht auf den Boden, wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt, aber das past perfekt mit der Beinlänge bis aufs Pedal. Die Jungs haben schon bei den ersten Bikes gelernt, dass man nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen bleibt, wenn man anhält, nur der Kleine (1.22 gross, aber im Verhältnis lange Beine) hält sich nicht immer dran. Ist halt gerade mal 6 geworden, da kann man noch nicht allzuviel erwarten. Bei Ihm limitieren die 20 Zoll Räder, egal ob Wurzel-Trail, Matsch oder grosse Steine bzw. Rillen - man merkt, dass die kleinen Räder deutlich schlechter drüberrollen als das 24er, was fehlende Fahrtechnik auch nicht grad hilfreicher macht.

Werde mal das Frühjahr abwarten und dann die Bein-Innenlängen genau messen. Vielleicht gibt es bis dann ja bereits Alternativen an Flow-Bikes für Kinder. Wäre aber nett, wenn *für alle Bikes* mal die Beininnenlängen (minimale Sattelhöhe bis Pedal ganz unten, bzw. Oberrohr vom Rahmen zum Boden) bekannt wären.

Haben uns entschieden (also meine Frau hat angesichts des Budgets entschieden) die Bikefeiren im Mai in Latsch mal mit dem Material zu machen was wir haben. Wenn sich das 20er wirklich als zu klein zeigt fürs Trailfahren, werden wir wohl was mieten müssen - und halt nehmen, was der Verleih bieten kann.


----------



## trolliver (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi Marc,

nur ein paar Maße: Philipps 24er / 26er steht schon im Keller, es ist ein F900 in xs. Vom Sattel bis zum Boden in der niedrigsten Stellung sind es 70 - 71cm, je nach Gabelstellung. Der Sattel ist ein Erwachsenensattel und baut hoch, wären noch 1-2cm Luft. Dann kommen am Anfang noch 24"-Laufräder rein, macht noch einmal 2,5cm weniger. Ich könnte also günstigstenfalls auf etwa 66cm Sattelhöhe mit dem Ding bei 24"-LRS kommen.

Oliver


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt mal gemessen: der grössere (8J, 3Mt) ist jetzt genau 130 gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von gut 59cm (je nachdem wie man misst, könnten es auch 60 sein). Dürfte also noch einige Zeit dauern, bis der auf ein normales 26er passt. Nur zum Vergleich betreffend Satttelhöhe: beim Beinn 24 ist die Sattelstütze genau 12cm ausgezogen (Islabike gibt als Minimum eine Bein-Innenlänge von 57cm an - vermutlich damit man mit beiden Beinen am Boden stehen kann ohne sich die Weichteile am Rahmen-Oberzug zu quetschen). Passt, wie erwähnt, auch in heftigem Gelände (soweit für Kinder zumutbar) perfekt. Einziger Tuningwunsch: einen Schnellverschluss für die Sattelklemme, da es bei (sehr!) steilen Bergabfahren etwas schwierig ist mit dem relativ hohen Sattel das Gewicht wirklich über das Hinterrad zu bekommen. Und: mehr Gänge wären auch nicht übel, insbesondere, wenn's wirklich steil bergauf geht.

Der Kleine (6J, 2Mt) ist genau 120 gross, Beininnenlänge 49cm (so mehr oder weniger, die Messung kommt dem Versuch gleich einem Tausendfüssler die Beine stillzuhalten). Beim Beinn 20S ist die Sattelstütze 11cm ausgezogen, der Kleine möchte den Sattel und Lenker gerne etwas höher haben (wären sicher auch 14cm oder noch mehr drin, aber wie erwähnt bleibt er ab und zu auf dem Sattel sitzen, das wäre uns zu "umfall-gefährdet" wenn wir auf öffentlichen Strassen fahren und er nur noch mit ein Zehenspitze und in Schräglage anhalten kann). Wenn er mit beiden Beinen am Boden steht ist zwischen Rahmen-Oberzug und den Weichteilen gut 10cm "Luft". Dies der Grund, weshalb er auch schon mit dem 24er fahren kann - nur beim Anhalten wird's kritisch, weil man nur mit einem Bein an den Boden stehen kann, während der Oberschenkel vom anderen Bein auf dem Rahmenoberzug liegt (man vergisst nur einmal, dass der Rahmen so hoch baut, danach steht man nie wieder mit beiden Füssen gleichzeitig auf den Boden ). Noch vielleicht 2cm mehr Beinlänge, dann passt das auch mit dem 24er problemlos . Wie's beim Grossen aussieht, liess sich nicht messen, der hatte keine Lust dafür extra in den Keller zu gehen und wollte auch die neuen Fahrrad-Winterklamotten nicht mal anprobieren (ja, so hat jeder seine Problemchen mit dem Nachwuchs ).

Kurz: passt eigentlich bei Beiden nicht ganz so übel, nur die Kurbel-Länge (und die nur 7 Gänge) beim kleinen 20er sind für Alpentouren nicht optimal. Müssen dran bleiben, denn das 20er wird, auch von der Länge her (der Kleine hat schon paar Überschläge hingelegt beim Bergabfahren, obwohl er mit dem Hintern schon hinter dem Sattel war) nächsten Sommer grenzwertig. Beim Grösseren ist noch gut Luft vorhanden,  so 2 Saison müssten da schon noch drin liegen mit dem 24er (Problem eher, weil er halt einfach ne Federung haben will, am liebsten so was gegen 200mm ). Das hat man davon, wenn man sich öfters mal in Gebieten mit Freeride-Pisten (Lenzerheide) tummelt.

Marc
Nachtrag: ab einen Händler gefunden der Cube führt. Ein kurzer Test mit einem 260er Cube Attention (14 Zoll Rahmen) hat gezeigt, dass da gar nicht so viel fehlt, dann könnte der Grössere bereits 26 Zoll fahren. Leider mit rund 13.5 Kg nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht, aber durchaus nett ausgestattet und farblich durchaus attraktiv (was die Jungs schliesslich zum Biken animieren soll). Tja, also vielleicht doch bisschen sparen und dann das 24er dem Kleinen unterjubeln und was neues für den sportlich amitionierteren Grossen kaufen


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Januar 2014)

Habe hier zufällig gelesen, du redest die ganze Zeit von zu wenig Gängen...

Ich habe meinem Soh ein 20" Commencal komplett umgebaut. Als Schaltung habe ich ihm 1x10 mit vorn 34 und hinten 11-36 und kurzem X9 Schaltwerk verbaut. Die Shifter sind die neuen X0 Grip Shifter. Funktioniert super. Ein Bild vom Bike findest Du in meinem Album wenns interessiert.

Nachdem er in der Ebene bei High Speed mal von den Pedalen abgerutscht ist und einen wirklich krassen Sturz hingelegt hat, habe ich ihm die 2 schwersten Gänge über die Schaltwerksbegrenzung gesperrt. Zum nächsten Sommer bekommt er dann einen Gang mehr 

Im Prinzip ist diese Variante echt zu empfehlen. Wenn es geht, montiere vorn ein 32er, dann ists noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (3. Januar 2014)

LockeTirol:
sind das alle deine Bikes? Sammler? Leckere Teile dabei.
Gruss Michael


----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. Januar 2014)

Die Idee irgendwas umzubauen wäre an sich ja nicht schlecht - nur limitieren sich meine Schrauber-Ambitionen auf Reifenwechsel - und das auch nur, weil ich mir das beim Endurofahren bzw. für Rallyes mit dem Motorrad selber beibringen musste. Alles andere (inklusive Bremsklötze wechseln, Wartung oder auch nur einstellen des Schaltwerks) übersteigt massiv meinen Kenntnisstand und erfreut den lokalen Bike-Händler. Dies auch der Grund, weshalb ich auf käuflich erhältliche Varianten von Kinderbikes stehe und ein Selbstaufbau, auch wenn hier im Forum echt coole Teile vorgestellt wurden, nicht zur Debatte steht.

Wie erwähnt: war erstaunt wie klein ein 26er mit 14 Zoll Rahmen baut (Test mit Cube Attention, kostet in der Schweiz ziemlich genau CHF 1000, in DE wieder mal massiv günstiger zu haben). Aber einerseits sind die fast 14 Kilo eben doch recht heftig (für ein Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg, ist ja kein voll gefederter Downhiller), andererseits fehlen auf jeden Fall noch paar Zentimeter Schrittlänge um einfaches Gelände zu fahren und noch paar Zentimeter mehr, wenn es in heftigeres Gelände geht wo man in jeder Situation mindestens mit einem Bein "sicher" am Boden stehen können muss. Würde mal schätzen, dass man so ein Teil mit etwa 1.40m richtig durchs Gelände prügeln kann (Rahmen sieht so aus, als ob er einiges wegstecken könnte), dürfte also ab etwa 10 jährig passen, dann sollten auch die 30 Gänge kein grösseres Problem mehr darstellen. Ob die Gabel dann sauber funktioniert, kann ich nicht abschätzen, im Gegensatz zum 240er Cube (wo ich den Kleinen mal draufgesetzt habe, der war entsetzt wie schwer das Teil gegenüber seinem Beinn 20 S ist - hat sich somit schon mal erledigt) scheint die Gabel besser anzusprechen - aber das kann täuschen, zumal der Federweg ja nicht  gleich ist.

Marc


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> LockeTirol:
> sind das alle deine Bikes? Sammler? Leckere Teile dabei.
> Gruss Michael



Danke, aber die habe ich nicht mahr alle. Aktuell sind bei mir nur noch ein Speci Enduro und Hardtail sowie das Yeti. Plus 2 Bikes bei meiner Frau - das rote Camber sowie das Cube Hardtail und eines bei meinem Sohn.

Aber Sammler stimmt schon, kann es mir nur nicht leisten die alle zu behalten


----------

